# The sad story of Inzi's bed



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Inzi - she'd like someone to contact the RSPCA on her behalf...
Dot is a bed wrecker - never happier than when she is digging Inzi's bed base violently, burrowing under it, flipping it over and dragging it around the house. She did not do this to her own bed, or to Kiki's - nope this behaviour was solely reserved for Inzi's snuggly bed.
Over the weeks since the arrival of Dot, Inzi's bed has lost shape, become flattened and missing sections... Kiki and Dot were still happy to sleep in it, but poor Inzi had retired in a sulk to the old bed in the study.
So I bought her a nice new bed - cleverly dark in colour so that it won't look too dirty too quickly 
Inzi was very happy.... the others also wanted to try it for size. I wonder how long this one will survive


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

There was a kids song that went....there were 3 in the bed and the little one said roll over, rollover, so they all rolled over and one fell out, so they gave a little scream and they gave a little shout. lol your pictures reminded me of that song and little dot say rollover!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Dot has a bed fetish ha! I love the picture of Inzi on the bed alone and that last one is just so cute they are such good poser's


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Inzi looks so happy in the bed all by herself and then she has that look - "what's happening?" when they all start to crawl in there with her.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor inzi what a good big sister she is! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Inzi you gorgeous girl! Look at your poor face.. What a look! Little sisters are such drags!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE the background too!! The TV remote . . books . . games . . and 3 pups in a new bed . . all is well!!!! And a Partridge in a pear treeeeee!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> There was a kids song that went....there were 3 in the bed and the little one said roll over, rollover, so they all rolled over and one fell out, so they gave a little scream and they gave a little shout. lol your pictures reminded me of that song and little dot say rollover!


I loved that song when I was little and when I was singing it I used to get really angryif my brothers joined in (Iwas the little one in my family )



dio.ren said:


> Little Dot has a bed fetish ha! I love the picture of Inzi on the bed alone and that last one is just so cute they are such good poser's


They are good posers 



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Inzi looks so happy in the bed all by herself and then she has that look - "what's happening?" when they all start to crawl in there with her.


Poor Inzi, I think she was quite happy being an only dog 



dmgalley said:


> Poor inzi what a good big sister she is!
> 
> She was an awful little sisiter - she used to terrorize the rottie cross and our little jack russell, when she was a pup
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





RuthMill said:


> Oh Inzi you gorgeous girl! Look at your poor face.. What a look! Little sisters are such drags!!


Inzi is loving all the positive vibes coming her way 



Nanci said:


> I LOVE the background too!! The TV remote . . books . . games . . and 3 pups in a new bed . . all is well!!!! And a Partridge in a pear treeeeee!!


Thanks for noticing the totally 'lived in' look of my house  there are so many things I would rather do than tidy up and dust 

Just now Dot is in Inzi's bed, Kiki is snoozing on the sofa and Inzi, well - she is curled up on the carpet ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor Inzi!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I loved that song when I was little and when I was singing it I used to get really angryif my brothers joined in (Iwas the little one in my family )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh did I forget to mention the disorganised chaos! Lol!! Yes I said disorganised!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I felt bad too, so I evicted Dot...
Happy Inzi


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Inzi! I hope that is better!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh this is a great bed time story!!!
Poor poor inzi, she gets her much loved bed hijacked and wrecked by the latest little happy yappy chewy new comer dot! 
Then she gets a lovely new replacement luxurious bed & gets that hijacked by dot & Kiki!!!
I hope there are some new balls in her Christmas stocking to compensate for these pesky little bed snatchers! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh this is a great bed time story!!!
> Poor poor inzi, she gets her much loved bed hijacked and wrecked by the latest little happy yappy chewy new comer dot!
> Then she gets a lovely new replacement luxurious bed & gets that hijacked by dot & Kiki!!!
> I hope there are some new balls in her Christmas stocking to compensate for these pesky little bed snatchers! X


All this secret Santa thing has proved to be very, very good for my dogs, I keep on buying things for their stockings  Inzi has balls, tugger and two new ring things, but don't tell her 

Now I really must start thinking about presents for my kids and the OH


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> All this secret Santa thing has proved to be very, very good for my dogs, I keep on buying things for their stockings  Inzi has balls, tugger and two new ring things, but don't tell her
> 
> Now I really must start thinking about presents for my kids and the OH


It's been just the same for me, I am looking for one specific item, been in three pet stores an bought stuff! Except the item I'm looking for 
On the plus side ruby has a new yellow doggy and a spare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's been just the same for me, I am looking for one specific item, been in three pet stores an bought stuff! Except the item I'm looking for
> On the plus side ruby has a new yellow doggy and a spare


And does Billy get a new empty wine box?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I loved that song when I was little and when I was singing it I used to get really angryif my brothers joined in (Iwas the little one in my family )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor girl! On the carpet? Puppy's... They are monkeys!! Nina takes Lola's spot all the time!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> And does Billy get a new empty wine box?


No... Ralph gets that, if Billy's lucky & a good boy; Ralph will share it with him!! 
Always plenty of EMPTY wine boxes available around here  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Poor girl! On the carpet? Puppy's... They are monkeys!! Nina takes Lola's spot all the time!


It is OK now, Inzi is fast asleep in her bed. Dot and Kiki are on my knee


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Those poos are monkeys! Good girl Inzi!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And this evening ... 

(Actually Inzi is still wanting to play and not remotely interested in quiet time )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Inzi you can come to me! I love you. You have a Lola look about you.. That intense stare! Mmwwaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Inzi, I hope she's managing to keep her new bed hers. Her old bed looks like Mables...the one that earlier in the year when we had rain Fergus decided to wee in it rather than go outside ....oh and he also digs in Wilfs bed lol










For some reason the base out of Wilfs bed is in Mables in this picture x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh - love it! - either that is a huge bed or gorgeous little fergus has stopped growing!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh Inzi you can come to me! I love you. You have a Lola look about you.. That intense stare! Mmwwaaahhhhhhhhhh.


I was thinking she has the Lola look so cute She looks so sweet!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

awww baby Fergus is that after his shandy He is adorable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> awww baby Fergus is that after his shandy He is adorable


Fergus has been at the shandy????!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Fergus has been at the shandy????!!!


It helps him sleep ....bless x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> It helps him sleep ....bless x


My two prefer a red vino - or brandy on fun Fridays!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So secret Santa a four pack of Newkie brown for Fergus please xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> So secret Santa a four pack of Newkie brown for Fergus please xx


Hahahahaha is all I can say
A little Cockapoo after my own Heart ( well he would be if it was a bottle of gin or wine) 
Our friends across the pond are going to thing WTF is newkie brown!
Points for first person to google and post a pic to help with the explanation (I'm rubbish at those kind of things)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

beer from newcastle of course!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

no way can I do a picture!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> beer from newcastle of course!


Do you get this over there?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Likely yes, we get a lot of imported beer. Can't say I've ever had it though, or if I did I've forgotten.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I swear I am not an alcoholic ha! Fergus is forbidden from having some!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Green tea or not, no way I could replicate that timing. Renee wins, how many points does she get and what can she do with them?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Green tea or not, no way I could replicate that timing. Renee wins, how many points does she get and what can she do with them?


I get to go to rehab with baby Fergus and cuddle with him


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What was the topic?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ummm sweet Inzi's bed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Green tea or not, no way I could replicate that timing. Renee wins, how many points does she get and what can she do with them?


1000 Cockapoo points to .........
Spend on Cockapoo things!!


----------

